

Apple closes Java hack, and why it's time to switch Java off - paulschlacter
http://blogs.computerworld.com/mac-os-x/21808/apple-closes-java-hack-and-why-its-time-switch-java

======
DodgyEggplant
Hard to keep such a market share and remain cool. Win95 was not cool, but it
ate their launch.

